# Map Editor von Company of Heroes: Wie kann ich erstellte karten spielen?



## Krabbat (13. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
ich würde gerne Karten, die ich mit dem Map Editor von Company of Heroes selbst erstellt habe, auch spielen können.
Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich das machen soll!
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Und nochwas: Die Karten vom Mod "Eastern Front" sind ja auch ganz normale CoH Karten. Kann ich die Karten vom Mod ihrgendwie ins normale Spiel übertragen? Dann kann ich nämlich den Mod runterschmeißen, habe aber mehr Karten fürs richtige Spiel!


----------



## Opheliac (13. April 2010)

Hier mal schauen vieleicht wirst du fündig:  http://hq-coh.com/forum/index.php/topic,17393.0.html


----------



## Krabbat (13. April 2010)

danke schonmal
ich denke so bekomme ichs hin


----------



## Krabbat (13. April 2010)

jo habs jetzt hinbekommen
danke für die hilfe!
funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Opheliac (13. April 2010)

Kein Ding. Gern geschehen.


----------

